# Medical Examination reference letter



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

I called up one of the diagnostics center approved by DIAC for medical tests. He said we need to bring with us something called "Medical Examination Reference Letter" which can be generated online and we need to choose specifically the diagnostics center so that they will get a mail from DIAC using which they can upload our scanned reports. Without that they cannot upload the documents he says and only eHealth has to be done and no courier is possible as they have been advised by the department 2-3 months ago.

I am not sure how do I generate that letter. Any idea who did it recently?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> I called up one of the diagnostics center approved by DIAC for medical tests. He said we need to bring with us something called "Medical Examination Reference Letter" which can be generated online and we need to choose specifically the diagnostics center so that they will get a mail from DIAC using which they can upload our scanned reports. Without that they cannot upload the documents he says and only eHealth has to be done and no courier is possible as they have been advised by the department 2-3 months ago.
> 
> I am not sure how do I generate that letter. Any idea who did it recently?


any replies please????


----------



## Jayceee (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/26.pdf


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Jayceee said:


> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/26.pdf


I am aware of this form but what I was asking about is some medical examination reference letter which can be generated online that has list of applicants, list of medical tests to be done against each applicant and diagnostic center I have chosen in it. When I generate it, it triggers a mail to that diagnostic center and I will be used by them to upload the reports.

They are expecting such letter and are you aware of how to generate that letter online?


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> I am aware of this form but what I was asking about is some medical examination reference letter which can be generated online that has list of applicants, list of medical tests to be done against each applicant and diagnostic center I have chosen in it. When I generate it, it triggers a mail to that diagnostic center and I will be used by them to upload the reports.
> 
> They are expecting such letter and are you aware of how to generate that letter online?


If you check your application status under health requirements it will say form 126 and form 60 under each applicants name. You will need to click on the links and print it out. I am getting meds done tomorrow through a clinic that has ehealth. They just asked for the TRN no and they said they can fill it up online. That have asked to carry the printouts of the forms anyway.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Pradiprn said:


> If you check your application status under health requirements it will say form 126 and form 60 under each applicants name. You will need to click on the links and print it out. I am getting meds done tomorrow through a clinic that has ehealth. They just asked for the TRN no and they said they can fill it up online. That have asked to carry the printouts of the forms anyway.


Cool. I anyways have the printout with me. I will go for tests coming Monday. Let me see how it goes. 

Update this thread after you are done and whether they were successful in uploading your reports online.

BTW, May I know which city you are planning to take test? I am planning to take in Chennai, TN.


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> Cool. I anyways have the printout with me. I will go for tests coming Monday. Let me see how it goes.
> 
> Update this thread after you are done and whether they were successful in uploading your reports online.
> 
> BTW, May I know which city you are planning to take test? I am planning to take in Chennai, TN.


I am doing it in Mumbai. I have been told reports will be uploaded in two days.


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> Cool. I anyways have the printout with me. I will go for tests coming Monday. Let me see how it goes.
> 
> Update this thread after you are done and whether they were successful in uploading your reports online.
> 
> BTW, May I know which city you are planning to take test? I am planning to take in Chennai, TN.


The medicals were done today. Took about 2 hours for the two of us. Blood urine X-ray eye test and medical examination is what happens. Since the clinic uses ehealth, you are required to fill the details as indicated in form 126 and 60 online. The doctor informed us of the medical examination and HIV results at the end of the appointment. No other results were shared or are likely to be shared.

Now to get Indian PCC tomorrow which I anticipate is going to be something that tests my patience!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

oooeeee i thought you meant Medical Examiner's Reference!


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Pradiprn said:


> The medicals were done today. Took about 2 hours for the two of us. Blood urine X-ray eye test and medical examination is what happens. Since the clinic uses ehealth, you are required to fill the details as indicated in form 126 and 60 online. The doctor informed us of the medical examination and HIV results at the end of the appointment. No other results were shared or are likely to be shared.
> 
> Now to get Indian PCC tomorrow which I anticipate is going to be something that tests my patience!


thanks for the info. I think you tried to mention 26 and 160 online forms. Did they check your passports as well?

Good luck for your PCC.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

just FYI...my medicals is done today. All went well ...hope to get good news soon.

and yes I saw few business visa applicants holding this 'Medical Examination Reference Letter" and they are not sure how to generate as company or some agent did it for them


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> just FYI...my medicals is done today. All went well ...hope to get good news soon.
> 
> and yes I saw few business visa applicants holding this 'Medical Examination Reference Letter" and they are not sure how to generate as company or some agent did it for them


Good if it's ehealth the you can see the status in a couple of days. Mine was referred yesterday and finalised today. PCC submission happened finally on Monday. Should get it next week.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Pradiprn said:


> Good if it's ehealth the you can see the status in a couple of days. Mine was referred yesterday and finalised today. PCC submission happened finally on Monday. Should get it next week.


Good. so we both are not far away from grant


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> just FYI...my medicals is done today. All went well ...hope to get good news soon.
> 
> and yes I saw few business visa applicants holding this 'Medical Examination Reference Letter" and they are not sure how to generate as company or some agent did it for them


Congrats dreamaus... so now just one step away from grant.... 
I just want to clarify steps involved in medical:
(i) we need to take printout of forms from the online checklist
(ii) fill and take it to eHealth center for medicals... and thats it... 

Do we require to take prior appointment for the same or it is as simple as this....


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Pradiprn said:


> Good if it's ehealth the you can see the status in a couple of days. Mine was referred yesterday and finalised today. PCC submission happened finally on Monday. Should get it next week.


Hi Pradip,

Can you let me know when did you apply for the visa and what subclass? Was it online? And when did u get a CO?

I applied 2 days back with WA SS. 

Regards
Prakash


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

garrycool said:


> Congrats dreamaus... so now just one step away from grant....
> I just want to clarify steps involved in medical:
> (i) we need to take printout of forms from the online checklist
> (ii) fill and take it to eHealth center for medicals... and thats it...
> ...


1. yes take printouts of that form
2. yes take it to health center but make sure you call them and ask what doc u need to carry and fix an appointment

i replied in other thread about the entire procedure. chk there.


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

I contacted local Panel Doctor, and they asked for referral letter. However, this is not necessary, I just have to print 160EH and 26EH, as it is stated here:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/ehealth-electronic-health-processing.pdf

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/100-ehealth.pdf

"If you lodged an online visa application, you must to bring the ‘Health Examination Referral Letter’ *or* the Form 26EH and/or Form160EH, that you downloaded during the online visa application process to the panel clinic so they find your case in eHealth and process your health examinations electronically."


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Can you help me locate the eHealth link?


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Can you help me locate the eHealth link?


Yes. My visa is 176, but I believe it's the same for 175.

Go to:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

Sign in, and you will be in "Application Status" page.
At the top, click "Document Checklist" link.
There, at Document Checklist, you will see links for "Form 160EH" and "Form 26EH" (some children are not required 160EH). Click them (for each person in your application) and you will be taken to a eHealth page where you can donwload the forms in pdf. You have to click the links and download the forms for each person in your application, because each form pdf comes pre-filled with data of the specific person.
That's all you can do in eHealth, download your forms. Only the doctor has access to eHealth system and can fill it online.

Let me know if it works for you.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> Yes. My visa is 176, but I believe it's the same for 175.
> 
> Go to:
> 
> ...


Thanks, I am able to do that but the doc asked me to select the clinic somewhere online, is this required? I am unable to find any such link.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

I had a similar experience where the clinic asked for a referral letter. I told them I don't think DIAC sent a referral letter, only the guidelines and forms 26 and 160h. They told me, nevermind, just go to the nurses station and give them your TRN and they will know what to do. I went to the nurses station and gave the TRN and they accessed ehealth and printed out the referral form.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

TheEndofDays said:


> I had a similar experience where the clinic asked for a referral letter. I told them I don't think DIAC sent a referral letter, only the guidelines and forms 26 and 160h. They told me, nevermind, just go to the nurses station and give them your TRN and they will know what to do. I went to the nurses station and gave the TRN and they accessed ehealth and printed out the referral form.


Thanks! I have given them TRN, will talk to them again today.


----------

